
Vladivostok WW2: Fake Google snippet saying Japan attacked Soviets in 1939 - vinnyglennon
https://www.google.com/search?q=Vladivostok+WW2
======
vinnyglennon
"The Siege of Vladivostok was the longest siege of the 20th century, and the
biggest military battle undertaken by elements of the Japanese Army and Navy,
during their war with the Soviets. The siege lasted an entire year, from the
spring of 1939, until the spring of 1940, when the Soviet commander finally
surrendered."

